# Disque dur externe portable: lacie?western digital?memup? ou aluslim?



## chryseis (1 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je cherche des infos sur les disques durs externes portables, et je tiens à préciser que j'ai parcouru le forum et de nombreux sites internets avant de poser ma question...
Je veux
- mettre jusqu'à 130 euros max.
- Qu'il soit 120 ou 160 GO.
- Qu'il puisse passer simplement d'un PC à un Mac.

J'ai lu différentes choses sur les différentes marques que je cite dans mon message, mais impossible de me décider...
Qqn pourrait-il me conseiller trés sincérement?

Merci beaucoup!!!

Chrys.


----------



## apenspel (1 Mars 2007)

Salut, pour ce prix tu pourras sans doute avoir un disque en USB2 uniquement, mais on peut avoir des surprises lors d'une promo. Tous les disques externes peuvent passer simplement de Mac OS &#224; Windows, &#224; condition d'&#234;tre format&#233; MS-DOS (FAT 32).


----------



## Zenobie (1 Mars 2007)

J'ai la version 120Go de ce disque : Western Digital Passport

http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/Products.asp?DriveID=262

Beau design, l&#233;ger. Il y  a des critiques sur sa vitesse mais vu que je m'en sers uniquement pour backup cela ne me g&#232;ne pas.


----------



## chryseis (1 Mars 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses...

Mais j'ai encore deux questions...
La première: Ca veut dire quoi formater FAT 32? Qu'est ce qu'il faut faire exactement et ça fait quoi...?
J'ai lu qq part que l'autre formatage (je sais plus le nom) rendait le transfert plus rapide...
Donc si j'ai bien compris, dans tous les cas si je veux qu'il passe d'un PC à un Mac, malgré qu'il soit écrit sur les sites de vente de certains appareils qu'ils passent de Mac à PC sans problème, je serai moi OBLIGEE de le formater??

Deuxième question: Est-ce que tu passes de Mac à PC avec ton western digital...J'ai lu certains post où des personnes avaient des problèmes avec cet appareil, en as-tu eu?
C'est vrai que le western me tentait pcq le design est sympa...et il est bien petit.


----------



## Zenobie (2 Mars 2007)

Je n'ai aucun problème pour passer de mac à PC et je n'ai pas du formater le disque. Je l'ai sorti de la boîte, branché et hop ça marchait !


----------

